# Craftsman GT5000 electrical issue



## vincefab (Jul 8, 2021)

I have a GT5000 with the 22hp Briggs & Stratton engine (917.275970). A couple of weeks ago I tried starting it and nothing - no solenoid/starter clicks - nothing just dead silence. Well, after 2 weeks of cleaning one ground wire, testing for continuity & voltage and checking wires I decided to start replacing parts one at a time just in case. Fuse, seat switch, brake/clutch switch, PTO switch, ignition switch, solenoid, voltage regulater. I'm pretty sure my voltage is fine as that checks out with my meter and the fact that the engine turns over if I put a screw driver across the solenoid posts. I may be having a ground issue but can't find where. I now hear a click at the very front of the engine (carburetor?) and the headlights come on with the first position of the ignition. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated as I have searched and search and tried others tests to no avail!! It's a great garden tractor but this has me baffled!! Thanks for a great place to research and ask questions!!! Vince F.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Vince, welcome to the forum.
Check if you are getting voltage to the starter solenoid when you turn the key to the "start" position. Maybe the starter solenoid is not kicking in?


----------



## vincefab (Jul 8, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Vince, welcome to the forum.
> Check if you are getting voltage to the starter solenoid when you turn the key to the "start" position. Maybe the starter solenoid is not kicking in?





HarveyW said:


> Hello Vince, welcome to the forum.
> Check if you are getting voltage to the starter solenoid when you turn the key to the "start" position. Maybe the starter solenoid is not kicking in?


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm getting 12.5 volts to the top posts of the solenoid. Should I be getting 12 volts to the bottom 2 posts of the solenoid? I don't get any volts either with the key off or turned to the start position.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I reckon I would be checking the hot wire from the ign switch start connection to the solenoid start pole with the ignition switched on to the start position and see if there is 12 volts at the solenoid, if no voltage, then run a tempory hot wire from the start spade on the ign switch to the solenoid start connection and see if you have voltage.


----------

